# Why Women Live Longer



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Could it be because:


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hahahahahaha! The last one is the best! Sooo typically boyish! That reminds me when my friend in University left his water tap open (with blocking the sink hole), left to kitchen for a second but forgot about the tap. The water spilt all over the carpet and instead of asking me, he brought the vacuum cleaner and vacuumed the carpet.

The vacuum later was stinking like helll!! and when the cleaner came she thought someone puked in the vacuum cleaner. hahahaa....

It still makes me laugh....infact I can't stop laughing even while writing this.

great memories from Uni!!

Thanks for sharing this and brigning back my old memories. 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Haha


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Hahahaha.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't find those people being stupid being funny.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Humor comes in all forms Kentucky,

kind of like Urbun Legends the gene pool will be better.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

lol...thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

true i didn't think about that, I agree.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

hahahaha!! *sigh* nice


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

yep yep yep thats a guy thing


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL that was hilarious. Had to show these to one of my coworkers :lol:


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

wow...


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Those pics remind me of my brother....and all his stupidness:shock: I mean my bro practices beer pong in his room all the time lol


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

You all got it wrong.. Men die faster than women because women nag men to death......


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

Kentucky I agree.
I actually don't find any of thesse posts funny


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

well you can't please everyone.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

Brandon said:


> You all got it wrong.. Men die faster than women because women nag men to death......


and its quite apparent that we invade your space =) . . . and have you heard the Brad Pasiely song "Waiting on a woman" 



 . . . yeah, we wont be ready.


----------



## TheHorseMarine (Apr 5, 2009)

I personally find most of these pictures funny cause I know people who have tried stuff like that and Kentucky is one of them.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

omg hahahaha love it!


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

those remind me of things my dad would do. altough maybe not the last one lol


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

crap! i wouldn't wanna be in the pool in that last pic. typical. lol.


----------

